# Just watched Brave with my grandson



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I did get a real smile when the witch's cauldron exploded. Not only did the house shake, but I could feel it in my bones.  

Grow old, never grow up.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice! I just got that one and plan on watching it this week.


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

Feast your eyes...


That's a fun movie. A couple friends and I watched it in the Dobly Atmos Theater in KC. Some ridiculous number of speakers with a unique processing engine that dolby is beta testing. They have speakers all over the ceiling, down the walls, multiple independant subs etc. It was better than normal theater sound - but still I like my own home theater better. :huh:


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Archaea said:


> Feast your eyes...
> 
> 
> That's a fun movie. A couple friends and I watched it in the Dobly Atmos Theater in KC. Some ridiculous number of speakers with a unique processing engine that dolby is beta testing. They have speakers all over the ceiling, down the walls, multiple independant subs etc. It was better than normal theater sound - but still I like my own home theater better. :huh:


I totally get wanting to watch at home. My HT has spoiled me.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

Archaea said:


> Feast your eyes...
> 
> 
> That's a fun movie. A couple friends and I watched it in the Dobly Atmos Theater in KC. Some ridiculous number of speakers with a unique processing engine that dolby is beta testing. They have speakers all over the ceiling, down the walls, multiple independant subs etc. It was better than normal theater sound - but still I like my own home theater better. :huh:


I saw it in a Dolby Atmos theater near San Jose, CA. I was traveling on business and literally found it by accident. The sound was pretty awesome but I have to say that you really didn't get the whole Atmos effect until you heard the Atmos trailer before the film (kinda like the THX fanfare).

I wonder if we'll ever get IMAX + Atmos?


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Archaea said:


> A couple friends and I watched it in the Dobly Atmos Theater in KC. Some ridiculous number of speakers with a unique processing engine that dolby is beta testing.


Dolby was done beta testing by the time _'Brave'_ was released. Since then, a couple more titles mixed in Atmos have come out: _'Taken 2'_ in early October and _'Chasing Mavericks'_ a couple weeks ago. Three more films in Atmos due out this year: Ang Lee's _'Life of Pi'_, Dreamworks' _'Rise of the Guardians'_ and Peter Jackson's _'The Hobbit'_. 

Three films also announced for next year in Atmos: the Sandra Bullock & George Clooney romantic adventure set in space _'Gravity'_, Guillermo del Toro's sci-fi epic _'Pacific Rim'_, which pits giant robots piloted by humans against giant sea monsters rising out of the Pacific ocean, and the J.J. Abrams sequel _'Star Trek Into Darkness'_.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Sevenfeet said:


> I wonder if we'll ever get IMAX + Atmos?


IMAX has their own sound system, which is 5.1 channels/speakers for feature films (IMAX documentary short films sometimes add a 6th channel high up on the screen).


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

sdurani said:


> Guillermo del Toro's sci-fi epic _'Pacific Rim'_, which pits giant robots piloted by humans against giant sea monsters rising out of the Pacific ocean[/i].


you, have just made my day:bigsmile:


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

yoda13 said:


> you, have just made my day:bigsmile:


Yeah, it's going to be a looooong wait till next July.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

sdurani said:


> Yeah, it's going to be a looooong wait till next July.


Roger that!


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

We just had a family screening of Brave two nights ago...my daughter had seen it but my special needs son had not and he enjoyed it more than I thought he would. We'll see as the years go by if the mother-daughter lessons mean anything to my little girl and my wife.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

sdurani said:


> Yeah, it's going to be a looooong wait till next July.


Until then, a little taste of 'Pacific Rim': http://youtu.be/2vKz7WnU83E


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

My 7 and 5 year old like the movie, except for the bear parts. Those scenes were kinda scary with HT effects in place.


----------

